# [SOLVED] Cannon MP600 error code U043



## Jaxin79 (Jul 6, 2010)

I've had a Cannon Pixma MP600 for a couple years and now have a U043 error code pertaining to the magenta cartridge. I wasn't replacing cartridges or anything...it literally started out of the blue. I know by moving cartridges around that nothing is wrong with the magenta cartridge. Its somewhere in the printer head or the electronic contacts, idk. Please help, any info would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Cannon MP600 error code U043*

there is some on it here with claimed solution

http://www.nifty-stuff.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=5052


----------



## Jaxin79 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Cannon MP600 error code U043*

I took my unit apart to expose the print head (minimal and simple) more so to be able to see the problem without using a mirror. Tweeking the 4 electrical prongs seemed to do the trick after some experimentation. It works!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Cannon MP600 error code U043*

glad you have it sorted


----------

